# enregistrer photos reçues par viber Ipad



## gegemy (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un sait il comment on peut enregistrer des photos que l'on a reçu par viber sur un Ipad, je n'ai pas la fonction enregistrer??
merci


----------

